# Ahriman vs Eldrad



## V ANoMaLy V (Jun 21, 2011)

Well i walked into GW just the other day and happenes to see one of the most unlikely circumstances. Ahriman and Eldrad duking it out in a battle of psychic powers. Well, and it got me thinking, Who would win in a battle of psychic mastery? So im asking you guys who you think would win? And try give a scenario if you like, as these guys are/were two of the greatest psychers the 40k universe has ever seen.

Well, as for me I believe Ahriman would edge out on top but, but, I do believe it would be a very very close contest.
My scenario: Eldrad dishes out his last bit of psychic might in a mind war. Ahriman already weak from the battle holds on with his last might and prayer to the god of destiny. The mind war finally takes the match to its climax as Ahriman, possibly through some daemonic pact made many years ago, pulls out his last will, in which he finds the power to conjur up a lightning energy from his fingertips, zapping eldrad and turning him into a chaos spawn. Ahriman now knowing, He must greatly fit into the Grand Scheme of the Lord of Destiny.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I have to agree with Ahriman.
Eldrad may be older but Ahriman has many many many demonic pacts. Also he is the favorite of tzeentch.


----------



## Eetion (Mar 19, 2008)

In a duel.... Ahriman.

I think its bizzare, If you asked if it was whos the strongest psycher, then I would say its close with Eldrad edging out the win. Eldrad seems to have a lot more benevolent spells, prediction and rune throwing, whereas Ahriman wins hands down on destruction.

In battle id say Ahriman, or at least a stale mate. With not much getting through on either side, until Ahriman gets close enough to crush some eldar skull with his Astartes enhanced strength.

So curiously id exect this duel ending in close combat instead of one side winning out over the other.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

So a schemer vs a schemer. 

Ideally, this contest would end with neither of them actually performing the killing stroke. Eldrad`s foresight eclipses any farseer the galaxy has ever seen and Ahriman is one of the most devious bastards to ever ply the stars. It would be a game of galactic chess on a cosmic scale if ever the two started really gunning for each other. 

In which case I would personally back Eldrad. In a straight up fight however, Ahriman would probably win.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Well Eldrad's dead so its not much of a contest. 

Still i'd have to give it to Ahriman if the two met on the battlefield, he edges out in destructive power and the fact that he's astartes. Also helps to have a god on your side. Eldrad may way be the more powerful, and certainly more skillfull psycher manipulating future events and leading his whole people but its not as suited to sheer destruction. That said we have never really been given an indication of what a farseer is truly capable of in a battlefield scenario.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree with the majority and would say Ahriman, much though it pains me to say. 
Eldrad being the strongest Eldar psyker and Ahriman the strongest sorceror. I think it boils down to the fact that Chaos is alot stronger than the Eldar. 
Ahriman has almost the entire warp to draw upon and thanks to daemonic pacts, he will always be able to use more if it without losing his soul than Eldrad will. 

But the fight would still be completely amazing. But I like to think that Eldrad would forsee that he would lose. So he would either make a backup plan, or use it as a distraction for his armies to kill many Thousand Sons or ... instead of fighting Ahriman, teleport him into the middle of a sun. (if that is something the Eldar can do, i dunno im just making stuff up now)
My point is Eldrad would hopefully have a back up plan that would mean that even if he died, overall the Eldar as a race would benefit from it.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

It'd probably depend on who Tzeentch wanted to win - remember the only reason Ahriman is still alive is because Tzeentch stopped Magnus killing him after the Rubric was cast.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Rems said:


> Also helps to have a god on your side.


To be fair though, Tzeentch is probably just as likely to aid Eldrad as he is Ahriman.


----------



## V ANoMaLy V (Jun 21, 2011)

Why would tzenntch aid Eldrad? Eldrad was absolutely unmoving in his faith to his people, As it did cost him his life and soul afterall.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Tzeentch needs no reason to help whoever, just as long as it fits in his giant scheme of things.


----------



## V ANoMaLy V (Jun 21, 2011)

Haha good point. He sees so far ahead into the future( and som many different scenarios) he'd probably be just going with the one that is doing tzeentch more good( for tzeentxh) at the time( and by at the time i mean hundreds o years into the future, if noy thousands) * Yes, i know Eldrad isdead


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Eldrad by a long shot. He'll manipulate events so that Ahriman gets stuck in a bathroom without any toilet paper. Thus, Ahriman must forfeit so Eldrad wins.

In all seriousness though, while I think it would be one of the closest and most epic battles ever, I think Ahriman would take it in the end.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

But, think of this.... Friday night roles around, who gets the chicks?

Eldrad, hands down.


----------



## Eetion (Mar 19, 2008)

jaysen said:


> But, think of this.... Friday night roles around, who gets the chicks?
> 
> Eldrad, hands down.


Yeah but i bet he has More morals. I don't think he would stoop to psychic altering/mind wiping the girl like ahriman would. 

Eldrad wins for finding a long term relationship and ahriman wins for the one night stand or fumble round the back of the club.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

V ANoMaLy V said:


> Why would tzenntch aid Eldrad? Eldrad was absolutely unmoving in his faith to his people, As it did cost him his life and soul afterall.


Tzeentch's plots and schemes are essentially infinite, meaning that many of his plots are actually counter-productive to his own interests. Tzeentch probably has the potential and power to ascend far above the power of the other Chaos Gods and rule over all creation (once again), but his own inherent nature means he has to limit himself based on his constant drive for indiscriminate change.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

And yet Tzeentech and the other Chaos powers banded together in their plans against the Emperor.

I don't think Tzeentech is so helpless against his innate nature that he cannot control it when he pleases. 

And hopefully you can answer this question for me since you are most likely going to reply back, what exactly is the Well of Eternity and why is the one thing that truly vexes Tzeentech almost utterly without fluff out there?


----------

